# Need advice no crash after longer rides



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am a 35 year old mountain biker. I hope to get in 1000 miles on dirt this year. I am back into mountain biking the last 3 years.I go 2 to 3 times a week here in ft collins co up to a 20 mile ride would most likely be longest ride and I have noticed on the over 15 mile rides I fell pretty bad after the ride (about an hour or 2) I think I need something during the ride to help me.

before ride I eat a banana and breakfast eggs scrambled toast what ever wife makes ( she is good cook and I eat it all)

I drink water through out the week no pop. I like my beer 4 beers on friday and sat nights but 4 is the limit and I stick to it.

I ride the long rides on sat or sun and a shorter ride on wendsday night about 8 miles all in mountains straight up and down.

Diet, I eat fish once a week and chicken more then beef I never eat fast food and out to eat once a week.


I have a mule camelback I would like to keep just water in it.

my idea is to get some gel packs and take them on the ride or maybe I need something after the ride . any help would be great thanks !


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Not a huge amount of info to go on but for the longer rides, be sure you are well hydrated prior to riding -especially if you're having 4 beers the night before a longer ride. Maybe drinking water with your brew 1 for 1 would help. Continue drinking frequently while riding.

Also, since you're burning quite a few more calories than normal, you'll likely benefit from eating a bit more prior to your longer rides & also a quick snack on the trail. Energy gel will provide a quick boost but I personally prefer peanut butter & jelly.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

redwarrior said:


> Not a huge amount of info to go on but for the longer rides, be sure you are well hydrated prior to riding -especially if you're having 4 beers the night before a longer ride. Maybe drinking water with your brew 1 for 1 would help. Continue drinking frequently while riding.
> 
> Also, since you're burning quite a few more calories than normal, you'll likely benefit from eating a bit more prior to your longer rides & also a quick snack on the trail. Energy gel will provide a quick boost but I personally prefer peanut butter & jelly.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


I do drink water after the beers about 20oz usually just before I go to sleep.
I also drink 100oz of water wile on the ride 4 hour ride is the amount of time it takes me for the last 16 miles I went.

I was thinking of a peanut butter sandwich after the next ride along with a small gaterade. and a clif bar half way through ride.

thanks Redwarrior for the help I will see how it works!


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

maybe I should not have any beers the night before a longer ride?

This maybe hard fat tire is sooo goood !


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

update,

So last sat, got up at 7am had 2 scrambled eggs and some wheat toast, 1 cup coffee and a small glass of water, feeling full ! right before ride.
Hit the trail at 8 am only 30 min after I was done eating, had a great ride.
I had a clif bar after 1.5 hours riding. Over my 2 hour ride I drank 70oz of water.

After my ride I felt good. So I did not eat or drink after ridding was also busy with kids soccer and stuff.

I would say the outcome of the ride and how I felt after my ride where GOOD ,but I think I need to eat and then let my food set for at least an hour before geting on the bike I did notice wile riding a few techey sections got the best of me and I think I will try a small gatorade after my next ride ??


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

^
How tall and how much do you weight? That breakfast is small for a >200lb guy.
Speaking of breakfast "some toast" is exactly how much? That's your source of fuel for the ride ahead. Toast=carbs.

I would've 4 slices of toast, 2 glasses of water and 2 tbsp of wild honey for breakfast.


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am 5-8 188lbs and I had only 2 peaces of toast


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you stretching after?
Are you having too much coffee?
Up the carbs and shoot for more complex variety.

The general rule is eat 60 min before, but some do fine with 30 min.


----------



## ithacking (Oct 15, 2012)

Eat healthy
Eat caloric food
Drink a lot of water over the week and while riding
Don't be in calorie deficit, be in surplus
You shouldn't have beer day 1 day before ride. Just move your beer day
Have strong breakfast, involving protein not just carbs

How about adding a little bacon to your toast and egg breakfast


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

ithacking said:


> Eat healthy
> Eat caloric food
> Drink a lot of water over the week and while riding
> Don't be in calorie deficit, be in surplus
> ...


good stuff^ althou bacon wouldn't be a good choice on the reg.
generally you should eat around 4 to 1 carb / protein, but up carbs before exercise and up protein after works well for most.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

No beer on Friday is hard, but you can do it. Sleep well and enough, pasta for carb on Friday night, with chocolate milk for protein.
Enough breakfast, stretching before and after a ride. I don't recommend Gatorade, better get banana, GU, or hammer products during ride, I never try tailwind tho. 
I found salt stick caps very good for me, no cramping on long ride.
Good luck!


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

I've posted this before, but the same holds true. There are three components you need to think about when riding: your calories (fuel), electrolytes, and water. Generally speaking, your glycogen stores have about 90 minutes worth of fuel (but this varies from person to person and also depends on the intensity of your ride). So, if you are doing your ride first thing in the morning, have a good breakfast like everyone else has mentioned.

*Calories: Even though you are expending 500+ calories/hour, your body can physiologically process only 200-300 calories/hour (so don't try to eat more than that because you'll end up causing a traffic jam at your stomach which can result in GI distress). Your body is using a combination of its glycogen stores, fat stores, and what you eat/drink to meet that calorie burn per hour. The goal with any fueling strategy is stave off the depletion of your glycogen stores so you're going to want to eat/drink while on the ride. Experiment and see what works best for you. Some folks ride with liquid calories and others use a combination of drink, gels, food, etc. 

*Electrolytes: Most folks think of electrolytes in terms of preventing cramps, but the real reason to take electrolytes is that the sodium activates what's called your glucose transport mechanism. What this means is that your body will take a molecule of glucose, and if there is sodium present will take that molecule of sodium *and* a molecule of water so you actually end up being more hydrated. Yep, your body is a pretty cool machine.

*Water: You're going to want to keep up your water intake - about 24oz of water/hour - and more if it's hot out. Remember, you need to water to digest calories and a lot of folks get in trouble with gels. It takes about 12-14oz of water to digest one gel. If you aren't drinking enough, your body will literally suck water from the rest of your system and you'll get dehydrated.

Finally, immediately post-ride, your glycogen stores are in a state of depletion. There is this "magical window" where your body is actively looking to replenish those stores and very receptive to glucose. So, take in more glucose to replenish those glycogen stores first (easiest way is to continue sipping your sports drink) and then follow with the protein. I promise your recovery will be a lot better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zac808 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hit up Pineapple Express food truck for your post ride nutrition. He is usually at Odell's Brewery so you can get your 4 beers as well.


----------



## ecmeyer (Aug 5, 2013)

jennyv said:


> *Electrolytes: Most folks think of electrolytes in terms of preventing cramps, but the real reason to take electrolytes is that the sodium activates what's called your glucose transport mechanism. What this means is that your body will take a molecule of glucose, and if there is sodium present will take that molecule of sodium *and* a molecule of water so you actually end up being more hydrated. Yep, your body is a pretty cool machine.


This is it for me. Riding in Fl in the summer I obviously sweat a ton. I found that even drinking copious amounts of water would leave me feeling run down and drained after a ride. I have since started drinking a Nuun tablet in my water bottle along with the plain water in my pack and have not experienced this feeling since.


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

jennyv said:


> I've posted this before, but the same holds true. There are three components you need to think about when riding: your calories (fuel), electrolytes, and water. Generally speaking, your glycogen stores have about 90 minutes worth of fuel (but this varies from person to person and also depends on the intensity of your ride). So, if you are doing your ride first thing in the morning, have a good breakfast like everyone else has mentioned.
> 
> *Calories: Even though you are expending 500+ calories/hour, your body can physiologically process only 200-300 calories/hour (so don't try to eat more than that because you'll end up causing a traffic jam at your stomach which can result in GI distress). Your body is using a combination of its glycogen stores, fat stores, and what you eat/drink to meet that calorie burn per hour. The goal with any fueling strategy is stave off the depletion of your glycogen stores so you're going to want to eat/drink while on the ride. Experiment and see what works best for you. Some folks ride with liquid calories and others use a combination of drink, gels, food, etc.
> 
> ...


thanks jennyv, this will help I have been fine with your advice until yesterday did a 15 mile ride and 2500 feet climb was pretty hot 90 deg. and when I got don with my ride I felt horrible so bad I could not get off the couch.

I had my normal 75 oz of water but ran out with 30 min of ride time left also the guys I rode with stopped to eat 2 times I only had 1 clif bar. normal breakfist but small ( I have had better rides with small breakfist ) I had 1 egg 1 toast and coffe 1 cup small Gatorade and then riding in 30 min.

got home and had some ham water and nuts also sipping my Gatorade after the ride. I thought I would feel good after sitting and the meat in my system but the rest of the day I felt like I was sick! I may of had heat exhaustion ?

I think next I will try eating 2 times and getting some electrolyes in my system wile on the ride ?


----------

